

Story behind the iPhone's default "Marimba" ringtone - mikebracco
http://www.quora.com/iPhone/Whats-the-story-behind-the-iPhones-default-Marimba-ringtone

======
yunu_ng
I don't think I've ever heard an iPhone's ringtone. Everyone I know has their
phones on silent and checks alerts later.

